# Snow foam with a hose pipe? What are my options????



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking for a snow foam attachment to use with a hose pipe . What options are open to me???


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Look for chemical guys new snow cannon. It's in the accessories on there website. Comes with 3 shampoos.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

+1 for CG Snow Cannon...

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_Guys_Foam_Blaster_Cannon_Wash_Kit_p/foamcnn.htm


----------



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks chris. Roughly how much do they cost? And is that my only option?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

As already said mate or the Gilmour Foam gun and I am sure there is one of them for sale on here at the moment


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gilmour foamaster or a super sprayer but none will compare with a foam lance.


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a bottle that you attach to your hose pipe and it acts like a snow foam lance! But it only gives a thin layer of cover and I wouldn't say it's even quarter as good as a lance

Only cost me £15 if I remember right


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Why not just spray something on with a low pressure can of some sort. Surfex HD 1:30 works better for prewash than any foam will anyway. I just don't understand why people HAVE to use foam even when they don't have the equipment for it, and there is better and more effective ways to do it.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am agreeing with that as I have just started to use ValetPro Citruss Pre Wash and I put that on the car with a Pump Sprayer at a 11/1 mix and then Powerwash off and the muck is gone and its Wax/Sealent Safe.


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Even at 1:50 most products, at least surfex will shift most of the dirt. Even brake dust. Getting it almost clean will require a pressure washer though. The water pressure does 99% of the work no mather what prewash method you use.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't even know these things existed, can't see them being any where near as effective as a lance if I'm honest.


----------

